# Dvd Player Recomendations



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Man, they really do not give you alot of space to house a TV and dvd player in the 21RS.
I think Im gonna be able to squeeze in a 13 inch tv, but that space for the DVD player is tiny!
Anyone here recommend a DVD player that will fit in that slot??


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Cali,

I'm not sure of the size of the space you're describing, but we were able to grab a dvd player at Radio Shack for $39 last year. I believe the brand is Home....something or other. It's perfect for the Outback. Easy to move around & is about the size of a book to store. Plays great & is a good match for the "13 tv that we use.

Hope that helps, good luck.

TM4


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

We got a portable DVD player with a 7" screen for the road trip. It looks small enough to fit just about anywhere and with the remote, the top just needs to be up enough to trip the switch so it can turn on(kind of like a laptop computer will turn off when you close the top). As long as you have enough cord in the back, opperation should be fine.

I've seen the smaller DVD players also. They are only about 3 times wider than the DVD disk. It should fit just about anywhere too.

Paul


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

DVD players are really cheap now. We picked up a second one (for the 28 which has two tv's, one in the bunkhouse for the kids with their dvd player and another in the back for us) at BJ's for like 30 bucks. For that kind of money I figure if it dies it is a disposable unit. One thing I did do for the tv in the back this time (rather than the 14" flatscreen CRT that we originally had - which fit in the 21RS like a glove) was to get a 15" LCD:










Bought it a Home Depot (of all places) the day after Thanksgiving for 250 bucks. I like this because in the 28 the rear slide ends up right where the TV sits (on the shelf or lower area to the right of the countertop) which means it has to be moved every time you pack it up. This thing is so light you can easily lay it right on the bed - without even disconnecting it.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow. Looks nice, Paul! Price is pretty good too.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm actually going to see if I can mount it on the side of the top cabinet rather than leaving it on the counter or shelf or wherever. One of those things on my todo list (along with installing the folding shower door).

Here's a picture of the 14" flat screen in the 21RS:










In that unit I drilled a hole into the cabinet and placed the dvd player inside. The only problem I had with the tv in there was that you could not crank the antenna up or down (or rotate it very much) because the handle hit the top of the tv. Again, an LCD screen in the same place would take care of the problem.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Pic look good, In my 25rss I have the same problem with mounting, no room. I was going to get a Audiovx VE1020 undercounter unit but $500.00 is out of the question for me. So during our last outing and being locked up in the trailer due to rain for over 24 hours I went to Walmart and bought a 13 inch Emerson TV/DVD combo unit for $119.00 and a 350 watt inverter for $29.00. I think what I am going to do is to use a swivle wall mount and install it on the cabnet side above the radio. Then install a 12 volt plug- in from the radio power and mount it in the outside of the cabnet. Permanaintly mount the TV/DVD to the base plate of the wall mount and mount the reciever to the cabnet, then simply put the two togethere when we want to use the TV. The downside is it has to be removed every time the rear slide is put in but on the 25rss you have to remove the TV anyways for the same reason, Bad design. This is on my to do list as well but I am open to other monuting ideas. Kirk


----------



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

I keep hearing about inverters and adapters..
So do I need any special apapters to plug in my TV and DVD player?
I was assuming I would just plug them in...
Someone enlighten me..


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Cali, The only time you need an inverter is if there is no 120 volt power available, say at night and you are dry camping or during park quiet time. Most small inverters have a cig. like plug end and require a 12 volt plug in. In my 25rss all I have is one 12 volt outlet and it is at the bunk end, so I need to install one at the TV if I want to watch TV during quiet hours. you can size the inverter by looking at the TV back and the DVD back, add the numbers and go larger, most inverters are only 80% eff. but remember you are still draining the batteries so watch your TV time. Kirk


----------



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi TM4.

Thanks so much for the tip on Radio Shack. I found a DVD player that fits perfectly in the slot for 39.99 made by Deesay.

Hey aplvlykat,

Thanks for the tips as well. So if Im at a campsite with electrical hookups, I dont need an inverter??


----------

